# Archnorecord 2.0 (Software)



## Leon945 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello People,

My name is Leon, and some time ago i created Arachnorecord,
I've finished developing a new version with many improvements and I wanted to let you know.

Here are features of the new version.


Add your pets with details: Id, Name, Sex, Species, Status, Date Acquired.
Add many pets with 1 click.
Keep a history of your pet’s molts.
Add pictures of your pets.
Schedule reminders.
Includes over 2000 species, and the ability to add any species.
The most flexible species catalogue, a full taxonomic tree is editable.
Create reports of your pet list.
Help button in every section.
Compatible with Windows, Mac, and Linux
It is completely FREE.

You can get it here: http://www.arachnorecord.com

I hope you enjoy it!


Known problems:
-The species search box only works if you enter one word, more than one word and it won’t show results.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great!  Thank you for your diligence.


----------



## FrostyCakee (Jul 9, 2011)

Leon945 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> My name is Leon, and some time ago i created Arachnorecord,
> I've finished developing a new version with many improvements and I wanted to let you know.
> ...


Fantastic, I've just started using it, before I was using pen and paper, but so far I am really digging this program. Very good work.
Im looking forward to see if this will replace my notebook 
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## skar (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you ! I'm going to give it a whirl !


----------



## Leon945 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks,
I'm aware its not filled with all the features for a real complete program, but i will be updating it so over time, you guys can have a better program to use.

In future versions:
-Food types
-Mating
-Geneaology
-Enclosures
-Better and more reports


----------



## 406member (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be checking it out. Thanks.


----------



## Sesame Sam (Jul 9, 2011)

You should make this into an iphone and android app. Think it would go down a storm


----------



## Malodave (Jul 9, 2011)

I downloaded the program and installed it. It is a good start. I will be waiting for the updates. The display table should be able to have other fields added to it, Like the common name of the tarantula. The date format should be user selectable. The fields should be movable to different positions.  I've already had to add 2-3 species to the database. Forcing you to enter an aqcuisition date, even if you don't remember the actual date, seems like a pain.

Malodave


----------



## Leon945 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's good that you tried it.
I will be including a settings section in the next version so you can select things like date format and such.
If you know of more species that should be added send them to me at: arachnorecord@gmail.com and i will include them in the next version.


----------



## hammadyy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thanks!*

This is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Malodave (Jul 10, 2011)

G. Pulchripes and T. Stirmi  come to mind as I had to add them.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 10, 2011)

Sesame Sam said:


> You should make this into an iphone and android app. Think it would go down a storm


I think this would be amazing
Any chance of this?


----------



## Leon945 (Jul 10, 2011)

fartkowski said:


> I think this would be amazing
> Any chance of this?


hmm.. i am neither an iphone or android developer 
I suppose it's possible, but i don't think anytime soon..

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




hammadyy said:


> This is awesome! Thank you!


You're welcome!
Enjoy!


----------



## byrd720 (Jul 10, 2011)

Such a tease.  Linux version "Coming soon"...


----------



## Leon945 (Jul 10, 2011)

byrd720 said:


> Such a tease.  Linux version "Coming soon"...


I'm sorry, I had already uploaded the linux version, but i realized something was wrong and it wasn't working.

I'll try to put it up today..


----------



## Leon945 (Jul 10, 2011)

byrd720 said:


> Such a tease.  Linux version "Coming soon"...


I've just put up the linux version



enjoy!


----------



## Nanchantress (Jul 12, 2011)

How soon before you allow the changing of the date format?  The day-month-year format is messing with my head :wall:  Also, when I generate a report, the name of the month is in Spanish - do you think you could set up the reports so the date is in the same format that we choose (like month-day-year)?  That would be really nice!   Right now I am just using paper recordkeeping... Your program is neat!


----------



## DaveM (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks for the linux version!


----------



## Leon945 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nanchantress said:


> How soon before you allow the changing of the date format?  The day-month-year format is messing with my head :wall:  Also, when I generate a report, the name of the month is in Spanish - do you think you could set up the reports so the date is in the same format that we choose (like month-day-year)?  That would be really nice!   Right now I am just using paper recordkeeping... Your program is neat!


I fixed the date in the reports.. you can download the program again, and it should be fixed. But the date format is still day-month-year

I dont have a release date yet for the next update, but i hope it can be in about a month.. though i cant promise anything

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




DaveM said:


> Fantastic! Thanks for the linux version!


No problem 
Have fun


----------



## avion (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome.
Running on Natty 11.04

Android version would be cool too, if you can find anyone to do the cross verison.

Thank you very much, excellent program. Really appreciate the effort.


----------



## Zhuang (Jul 28, 2011)

just download it and fiddled with it. very neat and simple piece of software! thanks for the work behind it.


----------



## JayMadison (Jul 28, 2011)

Any chance or a OS X or linux port?

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------

Just saw it, thanks for the linux version 

---------- Post added at 06:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------

It would be cool if you could associate pictures to particular spiders


----------



## Leon945 (Aug 24, 2011)

JayMadison said:


> Any chance or a OS X or linux port?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...




Pictures are associated with the spider you have selected when you click on the pictures button


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 24, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship: You are the man Leon945 this is really helpful


----------



## Leon945 (Aug 24, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> :worship::worship::worship: You are the man Leon945 this is really helpful


 good to know you like it!


----------



## Tu Nyce (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for this. I am currently using Excel to keep track of my Ts molting, etc. I just dled it and will be giving it a try! Screenshots look neat!


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 25, 2011)

Tu Nyce said:


> Thank you for this. I am currently using Excel to keep track of my Ts molting, etc. I just dled it and will be giving it a try! Screenshots look neat!


Spoiler alert: This program uses excel too.


----------



## 0siris (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome program, I can't wait until you develop it further.

What I really think would make this take off is being able to add custom tabs. You know where you have ID, species, pet name, last molt, etc.

This is just ace, best of luck to you ^^


----------



## skar (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been using this awhile and it rocks ! Thank you Leon this is easy to use and thank you for the prompt help .


----------



## HawtDawg (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Leon, what about an ipod touch version? =)


----------



## Leon945 (Sep 12, 2011)

HawtDawg said:


> Hey Leon, what about an ipod touch version? =)


Hey,
It really would be cool wouldnt it?
Ufortunately I'm not a iOS developer 
Besides the application as it is needs improvements which i am working on, so.. hehe i think mobile version is not viable right now 

I'll keep it in mind though, you're not the first one to suggest it.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Echolalia (Nov 6, 2011)

When I try to  save everything, it says the date isn't correct  I even tried entering the example date the error message gives me and it still says it's incorrect. What do I do?


----------



## Fins (Nov 6, 2011)

Make sure it is dd/mm/yyyy. The software is very specific.


----------



## Echolalia (Nov 6, 2011)

I did  it's not having any of it.


----------



## Leon945 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,

Send me a screenshot to arachnorecord(at)gmail.com
Ill try and help you with that


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 7, 2011)

Man if only it came out with an android version I would prolly use it all the time. Matter fact I'm on my droid right now. Awesome concept tho


----------



## WickedInverts (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet, I was going to create a spreadsheet to track my T's now I don't have to. Thanks for making this available.

---------- Post added 11-07-2011 at 10:15 AM ----------

I'd love to see an android app for my phone!!!


ArachnoAddic808 said:


> Man if only it came out with an android version I would prolly use it all the time. Matter fact I'm on my droid right now. Awesome concept tho


----------



## grayzone (Mar 23, 2012)

lol.. i just made a suggestion about this exact idea/concept here in the inquiries/suggestion subforums... got directed here because ya beat me to it... great minds think alike. it would be awesome if we could view eachothers notes to compare. I will admit i am computer illiterate, so it would be easier for ME if it were readily available here on AB. aside from these forums i only look at craigslist, youtube and a few other sites i wont name here lol


----------



## seacowst (Mar 23, 2012)

grayzone said:


> lol.. few other sites i wont name here lol


like spider porn lol couldnt help it lol


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 23, 2012)

How's the new version coming along anyways so far? I thought I saw another thread regarding the wishes for the new version, but can't find it anymore somehow...


----------



## Leon945 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, there is another thread, I'm almost done with it.. there are a few changes i still need to make, but im near the end.. i'll let you guys know when it's ready.. hopefully, at the most one more month...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 23, 2012)

Leon945 said:


> Yes, there is another thread, I'm almost done with it.. there are a few changes i still need to make, but im near the end.. i'll let you guys know when it's ready.. hopefully, at the most one more month...


Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## Leon945 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 23, 2012)

i see the spot for donations and i can't in good concience use this without paying someone for their work so, i shall give you $1 for every T i manage to ad by payday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leon945 (Mar 23, 2012)

wow, thanks  it certainly did take alot of work to make this program.. but my intention is not to make money.
I love this hobby and i love software.. so i just kinda mixed them together, and hopefully you guys can benefit from this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 26, 2012)

went to add new t's today and couldn't find the software, so i tried re downloading it and my records show up, is there anyway i can recover them somewhere


----------



## Leon945 (Apr 26, 2012)

SgtSparkles said:


> went to add new t's today and couldn't find the software, so i tried re downloading it and my records show up, is there anyway i can recover them somewhere


The information is stored in the same folder where the application is.. if you by mistake deleted the folder, its gone.. 

If you didnt delete it, you need to find the original application you downloaded.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 27, 2012)

i have my orginial download, which file is it and do i have to import it there are several things in that folder that aren't in the new folder if i download again


----------



## Leon945 (Apr 27, 2012)

SgtSparkles said:


> i have my orginial download, which file is it and do i have to import it there are several things in that folder that aren't in the new folder if i download again


please, list the things that aren't in the new folder..


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 27, 2012)

what appears to be a txt file title derby and a folder titled ardb which contains 3 folders and two other files the first of those folders contains a bunch of dat files


----------



## Leon945 (Apr 27, 2012)

SgtSparkles said:


> what appears to be a txt file title derby and a folder titled ardb which contains 3 folders and two other files the first of those folders contains a bunch of dat files


copy both, the derby.txt file and ardb folder to your new application folder, thats where your info is.

Once you do that, simply start the program.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 27, 2012)

why does it not show up when i open the program in that folder i wonder


----------



## Leon945 (Apr 27, 2012)

SgtSparkles said:


> why does it not show up when i open the program in that folder i wonder


please, PM me for this, send me contact details so we talk by chat, it would be much easier


----------



## AReaHerps (Apr 28, 2012)

Leon945 - I just downloaded the software.  I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I wanted to say thank you so much anyway for your efforts and diligence to create a tracking software like this.  I foresee using this quite often.  Take care.


----------



## Leon945 (Apr 28, 2012)

AReaHerps said:


> Leon945 - I just downloaded the software.  I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I wanted to say thank you so much anyway for your efforts and diligence to create a tracking software like this.  I foresee using this quite often.  Take care.


No problem 
Enjoy!


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Apr 28, 2012)

I know you are busy with version 3. Will we have to re enter all the info again, or will it sync with version 2?
Sorry, just had a look at the other thread and saw that it will automatically update.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Leon,

any news on the new version? On that note, my buddies I asked if they'd be interested in helping with the database are too busy with projects on their own. Sorry.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Jun 18, 2012)

Just downloaded it.  Very nice.  Been using Excel until now, I think I like this a lot better.  Thanks!


----------



## jb62 (Jul 6, 2012)

Leon945 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> My name is Leon, and some time ago i created Arachnorecord,
> I've finished developing a new version with many improvements and I wanted to let you know.
> ...




It won't work on old Mac's...


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Jul 6, 2012)

jb62 said:


> It won't work on old Mac's...


If your Mac is over 6 years old, you may want to upgrade.  No one is supporting PowerPC anymore.


----------

